# How to give probiotics without giving veggies?



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm laying off the veggies for a few days with Tundra while his system rests but I would like to start him on some probiotics (powder kind). My question is, I know they need to adhere to moist food like veggies. If I'm not giving veggies currently, can I just moisten some seeds mix and let him eat them with sprinkles probiotics on top for an hour or so? Then take out of his cage?


Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They don't necessarily have to be served with moist food; budgies will ingest some whether it is dry or wet because as they pick up seeds, some powder is picked up too. Many members who give probiotics to their birds sprinkle it dry on their seed, as they move the seeds and stick their beak in, they will get some. This way, there is no worry of having to remove the seeds. 

However, if you'd like to moisten the seeds and then put probiotics on it, that's fine too :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some pro-biotics can also be easily mixed in the drinking water. *


----------

